# Replacing friction disc on 1970s Arien's snowthrower



## jmoore65 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have an Arien's snowthrower model 10000 (910962) from the 70's that needs a new friction disc.

It looks like I need to do some disassembly of the drive mechanism to do the swap. I'm looking at the PDF service manual from Arien's and the diagrams are a bit hard to read.

Any hints/walkthru threads would be most welcome.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

It's not to bad but you might want to soak down the bolts with penetrating oil for a day or so before you tackle it. Depending on how rusty they are. 
Should be similar to this one:


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

That was well done above - the guy gave a lot of good information. I like the bit about "don't over tighten on sheet metal". 

Donyboy73 has a also has a good one on replacing the friction disc on one of the older Ariens models (10/32?). This looks perhaps late '70's but it should help.

Link:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

jmoore65 said:


> I have an Arien's snowthrower model 10000 (910962) from the 70's that needs a new friction disc.
> 
> It looks like I need to do some disassembly of the drive mechanism to do the swap. I'm looking at the PDF service manual from Arien's and the diagrams are a bit hard to read.
> 
> ...


Make sure it's the friction wheel, and not a broken bearing carrier. The aluminum carriers lower left ear can break, and render the friction wheel useless. Photo shows where to look.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/858866-post.html


----------



## jmoore65 (Feb 21, 2015)

The friction disc is working ok, but is cracked and splitting. I'm doing this preventively, except for the fact that it is much more work than I thought it was going to be.

Turns out on this model, the friction disc is between the shift bar and the gearbox. This means I have to pull out the drive shaft - which means disconnecting the chain and several other pieces. The user manual PDF diagram is pretty light and the descriptive text is a bit terse, so was hoping someone had the same modelish year on video 

Jim


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i was going to them on my ariens but realized its a huge pita so i just keep a spare new one handy and plan on running it until its totally worn out


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just did this on one of mine, unfortunately, it is a pina. I took off the front scoop, my engine, flipped the unit over. Most of the inner workings will have to be dismantled to get at the disk, including chain, clutch fork, etc. The lower long rod was froze inside its outer casing, so I just pried apart the frame of the unit to get it to come apart, no biggie. remember also where the clutch handle spring goes as well. I did not make a video, but snap some pictures before you dismantle if you can not remember where things go back. Common sense is what you will rely on. All in all, took me a couple hours, just take your time.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Interesting how the next series (924) Friction wheel is such a easy job in comparison.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I guess I thought it was the newer style one..... yeah, not a quick easy fix. A good nice spring day project I think!


----------

